# Betrachter für csv-Dateien, mit Diagrammfunktionen



## StGo (7 November 2013)

Zur Wertearchvierung erstellen wir auf irgendwelchen Panels/PCRuntimes gern größere CSV-Files. Mittlerweile geht mir deren exteren Auswertung am PC mit Excel gehörig auf die Nerven.
Kennt einer von Euch ein Tool, mit dem man komfortabel CSVs anschauen, Diagramme erstellen (Zoomfunktion, Lineal/Messcursor) und vielleicht gar noch ein paar Auswertungen machen kann?
Freeware wäre natürlich genial, könnte aber auch etwas kosten.

Danke für Eure Unterstützung
StGo


----------



## Gordrin (7 November 2013)

Für WinCC flexible gibt es ein Tool: http://support.automation.siemens.c...objaction=csview&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW

jedoch beschränkt sich die Anwendung vermutlich auf exakt formatierte Dokumente, evtl. könnt ihr eure CSVs an das WinCC flexible Format anpassen.


Gruß Gordrin


----------



## ducati (7 November 2013)

Ich hab früher dafür nen Makro für Excel geschrieben bzw. nen Script mit Matlab... Da erstellt man dann ne Auswertung mit einem Knopfdruck...

Obs da ne fertige externe Software gibt weiss ich nicht. Aber eigentlich gibt's ja nichts, was es nicht gibt.

Gruß.


----------



## StGo (7 November 2013)

Ich suche keinen Betrachter in der Visualisierung, sondern für die externe Auswertung an einem PC.

Gruß
StGo


----------



## StGo (7 November 2013)

@Ducati
Ja, natürlich hantieren wir auch mit irgendwelchen Makros herum, nachdem die CSVs aber gern unterscheiden, finde ich das ziemlich umständlich.

Gruß
StGo


----------



## ducati (7 November 2013)

StGo schrieb:


> nachdem die CSVs aber gern unterscheiden



jo, das ist auch das Problem, mit dem auch ein externes Tool zu kämpfen hätte...

mit Matlab hatte ich mir ne Eingabemaske erstellt, wo man die richtigen Spalten, Formate etc. auswählen und Einstellungen machen konnte. 

Aber Ihr wollt ja nix eigenes Programmieren sondern ein fertiges Tool... Wie gesagt, da kenn ich nix.

PS: mit Matlab konnte man die Daten auch automatisch analysieren, also automatisch die interessanten Punkte finden und das Diagramm dann im Zeitbereich um diesen Punkt herum erstellen lassen... Also z.B. suche in der gesamten (oder mehreren) csv nach einer Überschreitung der Temperatur und erstellen dann mit Messwerten x y z +/- 1 Stunde jeweils ein Diagramm...

Vielleicht findet Ihr bei Euch in der Firma jemanden, der solch ein Tool in Matlab oder sonst einer Programmiersprache erstellt... Oder ne Diplomarbeit ausschreiben 

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (7 November 2013)

also bei Google hab ich auf die schnelle das hier gefunden: http://www.icsgmbh.de/deutsch/datenanalyse/trendana10.htm

...


----------



## pvbrowser (7 November 2013)

StGo schrieb:


> Kennt einer von Euch ein Tool, mit dem man komfortabel CSVs anschauen, Diagramme erstellen (Zoomfunktion, Lineal/Messcursor) und vielleicht gar noch ein paar Auswertungen machen kann?



Mit ein klein wenig programmieren ist das überhaupt kein Problem mit http://pvbrowser.org

Mit pvCSVdump() kann man z.B. ein Table Widget mit einer CSV Datei befüllen.
http://pvbrowser.org/pvbrowser/sf/manual/html/group__Output.html#ga3f19729723e3279255813435cd9b1bad
Der PARAM "p" gibt die Netzwerkverbindung zwischen pvbrowser und dem selber zu schreibendem pvserver an.
Man wählt "Neuer pvserver" und gibt ein Tabellen Widget im Designer ein.
Das Widget wird über "id" adressiert, wobei id dem Objektnamen entspricht.

Mit der Klasse rlSpreadsheetTable
kann man CSV Dateien verarbeiten.
http://pvbrowser.org/pvbrowser/sf/manual/rllib/html/classrlSpreadsheetTable.html
Damit sollten Auswertungen einfach zu realisieren sein.

XY-Diagramme sind kein Problem.
Entweder über QWT- (siehe auch: http://qwt.sourceforge.net/ ) 
http://pvbrowser.org/pvbrowser/sf/manual/html/group__QwtPlotWidget.html
oder Draw-Widgets 
http://pvbrowser.org/pvbrowser/sf/manual/html/group__Graphics.html


----------



## StGo (7 November 2013)

@ducati
Schau ich mir an.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 November 2013)

Zehn Zeichen Text


Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an Ingo Wendler für den pfiffigen csv-viewer..


----------



## Gordrin (8 November 2013)

Der WinCC flexible Betrachter ist nicht in der Visualisierung sondern Wertet die Loggs der durch die Visualisierung erstellten CSV Dateien aus und Zeigt diese auf dem PC zur externen Auswertung an.


----------



## StGo (8 November 2013)

@Ducati
Habe eine Lizenz vom ICS-Trendviewer gekauft, ist für meine Zwecke das richtige Werkzeug.

@Godrin
Ich erstelle meine CSVs per Script, da geht der WinCCflexible-Betrachter nicht.

@Dagobert
Ingo Wendlers CSV-Viewer ist mir noch ein bisschen zu klein, aber nicht schlecht. Außerdem stehen auch die Sourcen zur Verfügung.

Danke an alle + Gruß
StGo


----------



## KingKai78 (18 Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Wir bauen uns intern hier ein Werkzeug zur Auswertung der CSV-Trends. Wichtig dabei ist uns auch der Ausdruck eines Reports.
Das Werkzeug soll nicht nur die Graphen anzeigen sondern auch Massen oder aus ner Leistung die Arbeit ausrechnen können. Zudem sollen Beziehungen unter den Kurven verknüpft werden können. Wichtig zum Beispiel wenn ein Wert die Aktivität eine Ventils anzeigt und nur zu der Zeit die Steigenen Gewichte addiert werden sollen. 
Mit dem Werkzeug wollen wir Programmierarbeit auf der SPS-Ebene einsparen. Daten müssen nicht mehr aufbereitet werden sondern nur noch gelogged. Mit dem Tool können Sie dann extern ausgewertet und ausgedruckt werden.
Was haltet ihr davon und wer hat evtl Interesse daran?
Anhang anzeigen 22980

Anhang anzeigen 22981


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Januar 2014)

Hallo KingKai,

wenn das Tool nicht zu komplex wird, so dass es auch von weniger versierten Kunden problemlos gehandhabt werden kann, dann hätte ich Interesse. Massenberechnung, elektrische Arbeit usw. käme mir gelegen. Wird das Tool richtig vermarktet und gepflegt?


----------



## KingKai78 (18 Januar 2014)

Hallo, 
Ob es richtig vermarktet wird steht noch nicht fest. Zu Zeit stelle ich mir aber vor das tool fertig zu entwickeln so das sogar Formeln hinterlegt werden können und alles per wizzard einstellbar wird. Wir sind nun seit 2 tagen damit am Werkeln. Ich denke eine Woche Arbeit sollte schon ein gutes funktionierendes tool ergeben. Wenn auch nicht komfortabel einstellbar.
Dann können wir es in unseren Anlagen vermarkten. Die Resonanz wird zeigen ob wir es fertig für einen Direktvertrieb an andere SPSler entwickeln. Das kostet dann erfahrungsgemäß die meiste Arbeit.


----------

